# id on a vine and water plant of some sort lol



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i pulled this from outside my house by a pond.. i live in florida


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

That vine looks like the philodendron scandens micans that I have at home. Not sure about the other one.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well... going by this site that does a wonderful explaination of what the deal is, the Philodendron is actually _Philodendron hederaceum_ aka "_Philodendron acrocardium, Philodendron cuspidatum
Philodendron deviatum, Philodendron scandens, Philodendron micans, Philodendron miduhoi,
Philodendron harlowii, Philodendron hoffmannii, Philodendron jacquinii, Philodendron microphyllum, Philodendron oxycardium, Philodendron pittieri _and other scientific names". :shock: 

I love the species and it's many faces (the 4 varieties I have!).

As for the other one... lots of different things it could be, and as a juvie leaf it's hard to tell. Could be an Alocasia or arrowhead.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

reggorf said:


> That vine looks like the philodendron scandens micans that I have at home. Not sure about the other one.



it was from a clipping that happen to fall in my cart at home depot so probibly 


and kero ill get a picture for you of the big one around the pond..


----------

